# Pigeon River question



## randall cobb (Jan 19, 2007)

I used to fish the Afton area 12-15 years ago. What is the current status of the trout population? I know the dam letting loose twice at least pretty much wiped out the fish. Has it been restocked? My wife has on her bucket list to catch a trout on a fly rod and we will be in that area next weekend celebrating our 25th anniversary. Am I better off fishing the Sturgeon or the Black? Thank you


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

All 3 are good

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Depending on the experience you wife has the pigeon and black would most likely be the easiest wade.


----------



## randall cobb (Jan 19, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Had a nice time fishing the Pigeon this past weekend. Caught alot of smaller trout fishing dries. Water near Red Bridge was perfect... and trout were rising well.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## randall cobb (Jan 19, 2007)

My wife caught her first 3 trout ever on a fly including an 11 inch brookie and a 15 inch brown in the Afton area. Both caught running a bead head streamer downstream as her casting skills are still developing LOL.


----------



## CHUCK n BUCK (Apr 6, 2004)

Never heard of Afton. I used to fish the area a lot. Might be hitting the Pigeon this weekend. Has the trout population recovered below Song of the Morning dam removal?


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Still ALOT of silt up below the dam...but i did well way down stream last weekend

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Hes talking about Afton Rd.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

